# Colonna corker/capper



## sixfinleys (Sep 14, 2007)

Has anyone had any experience using the Colonna corker/capper? I am new, still checking everything out before I buy my equipment. I am also thinking about trying my hand at some brew, which is why I'm considering this unit. I know the floor corkers are great, but has anyone really used this and if so, how did it work/operate? Any problems? 
Thank you in advance for any feedback,
Josh


----------



## Wade E (Sep 15, 2007)

Never tried it. I have a Portuguese floor corker and a hand capper. Both work excellent. I also have a dble lever hand corker and advise that if you can afford it, get the floor corker, its worth the extra!


----------

